# North Augusta, SC June 27, 2020 Ride



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2020)

Gonna ride on the 27th (Sat)-weather permitting. We'll meet at the North Augusta municipal building 100 Georgia Ave., North Augusta, SC, 29841. This is the parking lot behind the municipal building that has a clock tower on it. The ride is pretty flat but the restaurant we normally eat at is still closed. There are still plenty of places to eat at relatively close. See ya there! Meet at 9 a.m. kickstands up at 10 a.m. @DonChristie @jimbo53 @Oilit @Kevin Crowe @deepsouth @Sprockets @DB ReTodd @onecatahula @Classic Cool Rides V/r Shawn


----------



## Kevin Crowe (Jun 20, 2020)

I’m in!


----------



## Kevin Crowe (Jun 26, 2020)

I’m trying to get someone to carpool with me from north Georgia on 6 hour round trip but no luck so far.  And my bad knee (torn ACL/MCL) is acting up.  So if I’m not there by 9’ish, don’t wait for me.  I want to do the ride and see the bikes.


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 26, 2020)

See you Saturday.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Kevin Crowe said:


> I’m trying to get someone to carpool with me from north Georgia on 6 hour round trip but no luck so far.  And my bad knee (torn ACL/MCL) is acting up.  So if I’m not there by 9’ish, don’t wait for me.  I want to do the ride and see the bikes.



We don’t start riding until 10. Hope to see you there. V/r Shawn


----------



## DB ReTodd (Jun 26, 2020)

Sorry guys, I'm not going to make this one.


----------



## Sprockets (Jun 26, 2020)

What a crappy*%#@ week of work! In need of decompression See you guys in the morning!!


----------



## Sprockets (Jun 27, 2020)

Great bike ride today, weather was nice, enjoyed the morning with friends Shawn, Phil and Patti. Afterwards, we had lunch and shared stories. Shawn showed us a picture of a tattoo that should probably been censored.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2020)

Only four of us today but still a great time with great company. Thanks to Chuck @Sprockets, Phil @deepsouth, and his wife, Patty for making the ride. It may be a while before I'm back on the trail but keep the rides alive. V/r Shawn


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 27, 2020)

Great time as always. We will keep it going until you get back.


----------

